# MUST READ: RULES AND GUIDELINES FOR POSTING IN LAST MINUTE RENTALS WANTED FORUM



## Makai Guy

The *LAST MINUTE RENTALS WANTED* forum is the place to seek the one time _rental_ of a timeshare week from the owner of the week.  It is not the place to seek permanent purchase of a timeshare week.  TUG MEMBERS may place _Want-To-Buy_ ads in the Timeshare Marketplace (click here).​
*LAST MINUTE RENTALS WANTED RULES - Posts not complying may be deleted without warning or notification.*

*DATE LIMIT:*
Rentals wanted for *starting dates up to 45 days into the future* may be posted here. *The 45 day cutoff date is shown in bold red* above this forum's message list, in the message entry form, and in individual posts.  TUG MEMBERS may place rental requests further than 45 days into the future in the Timeshare Rentals Wanted section of the Timeshare Marketplace (click here and scroll down).


*REQUIRED SUBJECT LINE FORMAT:*
To facilitate forum maintenance, subject lines must include the following information:
Resort Name and/or Location, Date
Examples:
Wanted: Westgate Villas, Orlando, Florida, 1/10/22 - 1/17/22
Wanted: Coastal Carolinas, 9/15/22 - 10/04/22​

*REPLIES WITH OFFERS:*
If the original post mentions what they are willing to pay, offers in your reply may include a price up to the amount mentioned.  Otherwise, offers in publicly viewable posts must comply with the $800/week or $115/day forum offering price limit.  Offers made by private conversations are not bound by this limit.

*SUGGESTIONS*

*To protect your privacy*, it is suggested that you NOT include your email address or phone number directly in your posts. Spammers and telemarketers harvest such information from public websites such as this. The bulletin board provides a means of direct private contact via _private conversations_ -- we suggest you keep this capability enabled in your bulletin board profile so that people can comfortably respond to you in private.

*When responding to an ad: *Note that any information you post in a normal forum reply message will be seen by the general public.  If you wish to convey private information (such as your real name, email, or phone number) to the original poster, send it as a private "conversation" instead. (See *this post* in the *BBS Help* section if you need assistance with this.)

*Most readers will not be familiar with your resort*. Avoid unusual abbreviations or pet names for your resort and be sure to include location information.

*When your query has been fulfilled or is otherwise withdrawn*, as a courtesy to others, please post a reply to this effect to your thread.


----------

